# Novelty Cycling Socks - Bamboo



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2016)

Will my Mum ever listen? I never wear novelty socks.
Pictures here.


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 Jan 2016)

Bamboo socks including the sports versions are not a novelty. Has been out there for yonks and note their properties. Great stuff.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> Bamboo socks including the sports versions are not a novelty. Has been out there for yonks and note their properties. Great stuff.



Novelty, as in pictures of bikes on them.

I don't think I have a regular pair of non-bamboo socks in my draw any more.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2016)

I'd wear them! As would (probably) many others


----------



## mjr (4 Jan 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Novelty, as in pictures of bikes on them.


What, you think any pattern is a novelty? I was expecting something with a mini frame stuck on the outside!


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2016)

Currently have an offer.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Jan 2016)

to be fair I've seen & owned much worse than them


----------



## byegad (4 Jan 2016)

Not sure about the 'pattern' but I wear Bamboo T-shirts as they are very soft to the touch and I have very sensitive skin. I might have to have a look for the socks now.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2016)

I like those socks. I will have to have a look at what Bamboo has to offer.

I have about 12 Cycology T shirts.

http://www.cycologygear.com/


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 Jan 2016)

I wear socks in all kinds of crazy striped colours, not on the bicycle though, when I wear a suit

I always get comments from the ladies on how much they love my socks, I also get asked if Im into men, not been asked the same question from any men though as yet, if so, I'll go back to black


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 Jan 2016)

I like these cycling socks range from Australia, look nice in civvies also

http://www.thevelohouse.com/25196/products/maap-charter-mason-sock-blue.aspx


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 Jan 2016)

Wow

http://shop.panachecyclewear.com/product-category/accessories/socks/

Stops looking at socks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## summerdays (4 Jan 2016)

I was given a pair of those for Christmas by my daughter and I like them, though mine are blue ish. She spotted me looking at them in a shop.

I love bamboo socks.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jan 2018)

Still not listening! 
More bamboo novelty bike socks in Grey

Anyone interested?


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Jan 2018)

BrumJim said:


> Still not listening!
> More bamboo novelty bike socks in Grey
> 
> Anyone interested?


I'd be interested, but there too dull!!


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jan 2018)

I’d take them from you, but I really think you should wear them yourself, just to keep your mother happy.


----------

